
This researcher may have discovered the antidote to health bullshit - qrbLPHiKpiux
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/5/21/15505812/lancet-teach-informed-health-choices-teaching-kids
======
Chris2048
> “alternative facts”

Would of been nice if they had kept anti Trump rhetoric out of this.

